# Kann kein Android Virtual Device starten: could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb"



## MetallJ (17. März 2018)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat einer ne Ahnung. 

Ich versuche ein virtuelles Gerät auf meinem Rechner zu starten aus dem Android Studio. Ich kann Geräte anlegen und auch starten, dann kommt aber immer Cold boot: snapshot doesn't exist. Was ja normal sein sollte für den ersten Start. 

Allerdings stürzt danach der Emulator ab und es ist nichts mehr von dem virtuellen Android device zu sehen. Wenn ich den gleichen Befehl im Terminal ausführe. Bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: 

This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb" in "".


Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich machen kann? Auf einem anderen Rechner mit ebenfalls Fedora 27, Secure Boot disabled geht's nämlich.


----------



## Shutterfly (17. März 2018)

Das Paket installieren wo libqxcb.so enthalten ist?


----------



## MetallJ (18. März 2018)

Ich hab das "leider" schon im System: /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so und yum whatprovides libqxcb.so gibt aus, dass es keine Übereinstimungen gefunden hat. Also wenn du vielleicht noch weißt aus welchem Paket das kommt. Dann kann ich das nochmal drüber bügeln.


----------



## lunaticx (20. März 2018)

RPM resource libqxcb.so()(64bit)

Hilft das vielleicht weiter ?


----------



## MetallJ (21. März 2018)

Mh, also qt5-qtbase-gui habe ich schon installiert. Das sollte eigentlich das gleiche Paket sein, wie da referenziert. Und wenn ich trotzdem das rpm von der Seite installieren will fehlen mir Abhängigkeiten, die ich unter anderem Namen schon installiert habe:


```
Warnung: lib64qt5gui5-5.9.4-1.1.mga6.x86_64.rpm: Header V4 RSA/SHA256 Signature, Schlüssel-ID 80420f66: NOKEY
Fehler: Fehlgeschlagene Abhängigkeiten:    libjpeg.so.8()(64bit) wird benötigt von lib64qt5gui5-5.9.4-1.1.mga6.x86_64
libjpeg.so.8(LIBJPEG_8.0)(64bit) wird benötigt von lib64qt5gui5-5.9.4-1.1.mga6.x86_64
libts-1.0.so.0()(64bit) wird benötigt von lib64qt5gui5-5.9.4-1.1.mga6.x86_64 
   qtbase5-common = 5.9.4 wird benötigt von lib64qt5gui5-5.9.4-1.1.mga6.x86_64
```

Installiert ist aber zum Beispiel schon: qt5-qtbase-common

Gib


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (28. März 2018)

Wenn Abhängigkeiten fehlen, dann versuch doch mal diese von Hand nachzuziehen.
Bei Debian wäre das dann in etwa sowas (als 'root' versteht sich):
apt-get install libqx* lib64*

Falls nur die Pfade fehlen sollten kann man die händisch setzen.
Mit 'echo $PATH' kannst Du prüfen, ob diese mit in der Suchliste enthalten sind


----------



## MetallJ (2. April 2018)

Ich habe prinzipiell alle nötigen Pakete aus der Paketverwaltung installiert und auch im Path drin (Es könnte höchstens sein, dass die nicht unter dem "gesuchten" Namen gefunden werden). Der Avd bringt allerdings eigentlich seine eigenen Binaries mit und da scheint meiner Meinung nach das Problem zu liegen.


----------

